# Best All Round Watch Between 5000- 10000 Gbp



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

i am looking to buy a watch between 5-10K GBP which is the best all rounder watch, my definition of an all-rounder watch -

1) the brand, history, reputation, tradition, in-house movement, reliability.

2) can be worn on any ocassion - dress watch (dinner parties), office (formal wear) and casual/sports/informal

I have done much research and here is the shortlist :

1) Rolex Submariner with date stainless steel black ceramic

2) Zenith Men's Chronomaster El-Primero XXT Watch

3) Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor Dualmatic

4) audemars piguet royal oak stainless steel

Any thoughts?


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi

Are you looking for new or used? If you are happy with used (and by that I mean in mint or near mint condition) you would get a lot more for your money. Buy from a reputable dealer and you will get box, papers and a certificate of authentication. For instance you could get a Patek Philippe or any of the watches you mentioned for a lot less. Myself I never buy new anymore but then I suppose someone has to or there won't be anything for the rest of us!!

Out of your choices the one that covers all of your criteria would be the Royal Oak IMHO. The Rolex covers most of it but doesn't work as a dress watch, the Royal Oak could just about get away with it. For me a used Patek Philippe Nautilus would tick all of those requirements. It's a sports watch by design but is thin enough to get away with as a dress watch and has bags of prestige.

Whatever you choose you I'm jealous of your 'problem'!!

Cheers


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Unanswerable question really - same as best car for ?K etc. Its all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

you could have a new submariner 2 tone for that (7.5k) or a 2 year old rolex daytona 2 tone.

Rolex day-date with president 18k gold pre owned 5 - 7 years for 8 or so thousand.

Breitling chronomat evolution

IWC Portuguese or IWC pilot

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak

Hublot Big Bang


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

If going new then it would be difficult to go wrong, but my money would be on the Zenith. Both the Rollie and the AP are a bit too bling for me. I have a Zenith, and had a Rolex, but i found there were times i didn't want to wear the rolex as it attracts too much attention. And i was alwasy asked if it was a fake.

Or go used and have a zenith and the rolex? Remember 20% of the new price goes straight to the government - for this money i would be buying from a duty free airport shop! However, on the chance you are greek it is about time you paid some tax!!!

Welcome to









I am sure i am not the only one a bit jealous!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

proudlock said:


> i am looking to buy a watch between 5-10K GBP which is the best all rounder watch, my definition of an all-rounder watch -
> 
> 1) the brand, history, reputation, tradition, in-house movement, reliability.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums. Why don't you introduce yourself in the appropriate forum section and let us know what you have, or what you've enjoyed wearing in the past.

Asking people what they think you should buy and enjoy is a bit like asking a stranger what kind of cheese you'll like. The answer will have little bearing on your own likes and dislikes.


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

My two favourite watches I own that may suite your needs.

Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph:










IWC 500107










I've not wore much else since getting the VC to be honest, would have to get second hand to be in your budget though


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> However, on the chance you are greek it is about time you paid some tax!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

#2 & #3 - Equal :thumbsup:

The others :thumbsdown:


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

i am loving this forum!!

@Pip-Pip- thanks man.. i dont mind a used one in mint condition. the patek philippe nautilus would indeed be a noble choice for my requirements. if you are in london can you recommend some used watch dealers please? can you PM me possibly on [email protected] ....if it is to not allowedto post names of dealers in this forum.

@kc104 - 2 tone with gold is not my thing... sub in ceramic stainless steel is the most bling i can do  thank you for the IWC recommendations.. the Portuguese I had considered.. but its not as sporty .. the IWC pilot possibly but i dont like the look of it.

@scottswatches - lol agreece! i meant agreed.

i do plan to buy from London duty free.

@SIB- whoa! loved the vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph man.. will have to look for a good used watch dealer.. hopefully pip pip can recommend.

i did look at vacheron website .. however the dial on the one you are wearing and the one on their website is a little different.. yours is more textured while on the website is a bit more plain. i am guessing your is an older model - was it from last year?


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

handlehall said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > However, on the chance you are greek it is about time you paid some tax!!!
> ...


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

handlehall said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > However, on the chance you are greek it is about time you paid some tax!!!
> ...


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

@ mechanical arm - a thumbs down for 4.. really?! explanation is definitely needed when you say that for audemars watch 

also do share your reasons for thumbs down for 1 please


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

proudlock said:


> @ mechanical arm - a thumbs down for 4.. really?! explanation is definitely needed when you say that for audemars watch
> 
> also do share your reasons for thumbs down for 1 please


1st of all... W E L C O M E ! !

To me Rolex and AP make the same statement. Especially the AP/RO! Very cliche! I have never been a Rolly fan and I have even gotten the grand tour of their ficility - it only lessened my opinion. I have to admit the cafeteria was INCREDIBLE! I was so tempted to rid them of some of their china (another story).

I feel, for the money, there are a lot of others out there to be considered that are much more impressive. My current grail out there right now is the Heuer Mikrograph (not marked TAG on the dial or back)!! That is something to really drool over. I would not hesitate to wear that everyday or take it out on the town for a tux & tails affair - honestly!!



















Come on, be creative! For some great ideas go to eBay and do a search in the wristwatches with price as the criteria. I just did and got back ~100 pages for Â£5-10K! There's a few choices! Granted Rolex and AP are the majority... but Who the hell wants to be in the majority?? Look at Breguet, Ulysse, Panerai (I love mine!), Breitling (yes, even Breitling!), higher end Omegas, Lange, of course the Patek's and Jaeger's you mentioned. Don't forget some of the high end small houses like RGW (nice!), RD (Roger Dubuis- a favorite), should never be left out, on and on. Think outside the 'Green Box'. Ahhhh... the choices!

Proudlock - great situation to be in!

Just my opinion - I am sure there will be others... Okay... I'm ready guys - bring it on... :hunter:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Excuse me... NOT RGW -* RGM*, was thinking of something else and had a brain fart.


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

My VC is from 2007 but it's still the current model 49150/B01A-9097. If you go on their site and go to the OVerseas section mine is the one on the top row far most right. The one with the "flat" dial is the 49150/000W-9501.

She's just back from a recent service and polish (hence the shine!)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

No one's mentioned Bremont? I couldn't tell you if they're really worth the price, but their designs are distinctive. Not as ubiquitous as the Rolex/Omega crowd. If you're going to spend that much (relative to my spending budget) wouldn't you rather have something that no one else in the room has, and might be inquired after?


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

SIB said:


> My VC is from 2007 but it's still the current model 49150/B01A-9097. If you go on their site and go to the OVerseas section mine is the one on the top row far most right. The one with the "flat" dial is the 49150/000W-9501.
> 
> She's just back from a recent service and polish (hence the shine!)


she's a beauty! nice 1!


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> No one's mentioned Bremont? I couldn't tell you if they're really worth the price, but their designs are distinctive. Not as ubiquitous as the Rolex/Omega crowd. If you're going to spend that much (relative to my spending budget) wouldn't you rather have something that no one else in the room has, and might be inquired after?


thanks for the suggestion - unfortunately many people i have spoken with dont recommend bremont that highly due to lack of history, tradition, in-house movements. you do have a point regarding Rolex/Omega .. rolex although a much superior watch house than omega (in my mind) still is quite common.

there is one thing though i live and work in London in Canary Wharf (finance business district) and I will be honest with you I havent seen too many Rolex's (on the tube (commute, at work, parties) there are loads and loads of omegas and tags but hardly rolexes. perhaps thats not the case in the USA.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not going to make my usual suggestion - - Oh, why spoil my track record - - I will :lol:

Buy four Timex' and spend the change on a nice holiday :rofl2: (or drink, or loose women, or something else nice, maybe donate half to a good charity )

Lesser mortals don't have these kind of "problems", we're worrying about the fuel bill and filling the car with diesel, some would say as a result of the financial sector messing about - - like they did 

Timex have a proud history, a genuinely unique in house design on many products, in house production and have sold more watches than perhaps any other watch manufacturing company worldwide, and certainly many *millions* more than anyone else who manufactures in house whose name ends in "ex". And if you get mugged for the wtacvh, you can always buy another one from the petty cash! :rofl:

Grumpy ldman:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

You'll get used to Mel's opinions on expensive watches!! :derisive:









As you are in that there london have a look in burlington arcade/new bond street for vintage watches - top brands, but the prices are set for tourists so haggle! The advantage of vintage is that it is very rare you will see another, whereas new rolex's are in every major city

Other brands to consider are Breguet, Girard Perregaux and Glashutte. I'd be happy to come shopping with you!

(PS - if going buying new overseas then consider Beirut - the watch souk has all the top brands and will be outside the EU, although you may have to UPS the box and paperwork home and wear the watch!)

I've spent less on my collection of about 40 watches than the bottom end of your budget, and that collection currently includes 4 Girard Perregaux, 3 Omegas, 2 IWC's, 2 Zenith, Ulysse Nardin, Glashutte and Tag - and a few Timex! I have one rule - i only buy it if i would wear it, and I only wear it if i like it


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

proudlock said:


> i am looking to buy a watch between 5-10K GBP which is the best all rounder watch, my definition of an all-rounder watch -
> 
> 1) the brand, history, reputation, tradition, in-house movement, reliability.
> 
> ...


Hi, you have basically listed all sports watches or at least sporty watches. None come close to traditional dress watches, leather strap or not

From that list it has to be the AP. Cliche maybe, but it was the first truly luxury sports / all SS model. All others have been cashing in ever since.

So there's your history, brand, rep, tradition etc etc

Someone did mention a SS Patek Philippe Nautilus, but for Â£10K you would only get the mid-size 34mm version, the full size start around Â£15K if you can find one.


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Someone did mention a SS Patek Philippe Nautilus, but for Â£10K you would only get the mid-size 34mm version, the full size start around Â£15K if you can find one.

There's a full size used Nautilus in Austin Kaye for Â£9950. You can go crazy with that fifty quid left over!

Cheers


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mel said:


> I'm not going to make my usual suggestion - - Oh, why spoil my track record - - I will :lol:
> 
> Buy four Timex' and spend the change on a nice holiday :rofl2: (or drink, or loose women, or something else nice, maybe donate half to a good charity )
> 
> ...


Got to agree with all that, Mel - including the Grumpy Old Man smiley! 99% of people couldn't possibly afford anything approaching 5k on a watch - let alone 10k. In my humble opinion, there's no earthly reason to ever spend much over 1k - for which (if you choose wisely - and using a wide range of personal criteria, ranging from mechanical excellence to historical significance) you will be the proud owner of one of the best watches on the planet. The more you spend above that will bring you up rapidly against the Law Of Diminishing Returns. Eventually, what you will really be doing is asking the watch say more about you than you could ever possibly say about the watch. Added to that is the "given" that 99.9% of people cannot differentiate between a Â£50 Armani quartz and a PP Nautilus (in fact, 99.9% of people in any poll will tell you the Armani is the more expensive) so the argument for any 5-10k watch becomes increasingly moot.

*IMO*

As Mel says, buy a decent watch, for the right reasons and at a sensible price - and put the rest towards a good holiday... or the kids' education.

Hth.



.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Pip-Pip said:


> Someone did mention a SS Patek Philippe Nautilus, but for Â£10K you would only get the mid-size 34mm version, the full size start around Â£15K if you can find one.
> 
> There's a full size used Nautilus in Austin Kaye for Â£9950. You can go crazy with that fifty quid left over!
> 
> Cheers


must be in the window then, as they don't show it on-line


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

bobbymonks said:


> Pip-Pip said:
> 
> 
> > Someone did mention a SS Patek Philippe Nautilus, but for Â£10K you would only get the mid-size 34mm version, the full size start around Â£15K if you can find one.
> ...


They just put it in. I noticed it wasn't online yet. If you've got Â£10,000 burning a hole in your pocket better get in quick ....


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Pip-Pip said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > Pip-Pip said:
> ...


HA, tempted, if I didn't have one already!

Unlikely I'd get my next grail SS-PPN Chrono for Â£10K, not even Â£20K


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

bobbymonks said:


> Pip-Pip said:
> 
> 
> > bobbymonks said:
> ...


ahhhhhh you have my grail watch!! How about a trade for a pink Casio baby G? You may have to top up with some cash as well ...


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

scottswatches said:


> You'll get used to Mel's opinions on expensive watches!! :derisive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 Girard Perregaux, 3 Omegas, 2 IWC's, 2 Zenith, Ulysse Nardin, Glashutte and Tag - and a few Timex!!!! ???? all for less than 5000 GBP you must be joking!!

when can we go shopping? i mean it ....!


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

scottswatches said:


> You'll get used to Mel's opinions on expensive watches!! :derisive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You *really *gotta tell me the secret, very impressive.

In relation to the thread:

My oppinion for an all-rounder would be an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak (not the offshores) on a leather strap. In my oppinion is a true all rounder, it's sporty, but you can still wear with a suit, its from a brand that is a true haute horlogerie, and a big plus, its a watch you can wear in a bar, impress the ladies, and the ###### won't know where it's from.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I forgot a piece of advice I'm terrible for repeating in these "what can i buy" topics, just this. Buy a watch you fancy for daily wear, a used or smaller boutique make (hello, our host, Roy Taylor, offers a number of nice unique watches with Swiss movements, very fair pricing, and his reported level of service is superb), don't buy the over-the-top watch based on how much you fancy spending. Roy could perhaps even make you a custom watch that no one else on the continent owns.[1]

Then put the remainder of the Â£10,000 in a retirement plan. In time, that investment will be worth much more than a drawer full of Rolexes and Omegas, and the watch you get will work just as well.

I know, I know, perhaps you've toiled away for decades and want to reward yourself with a big splurge, I appreciate the motivation. Or maybe you want to sport the haute horologie gem that will make you a Best Mate at the yacht club. Fair enough. But spending ten grand on a timepiece when you could spend 25% of that and still get a superb watch, in this economy and time of uncertainty, seems a bit rash. I would delve into research into WHAT YOU LIKE, regardless of price, and put the excess funds to work making more excess funds. If you work in the financial sector, I presume you a) understand this and b) know full well how to make the most of the invested funds.

Just an alternative strategy, take it or leave it. I make no pre-judgement of your reasons for this asking the initial question in post #1.

[1] Given a choice between a fancy pants, store bought Rolex, or a custom watch made for me and to my specifications, I'd go for the latter every time.


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. I have one, and it is well in your budget. Awesome and proper heritage.


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

Alexandre Christakou said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > You'll get used to Mel's opinions on expensive watches!! :derisive:
> ...


yes i agree.. impressive feat to say the least!!i promise you everyone on this thread is shocked and impressed to read that except of course the man with the all timex recommendation. :grin:

on the Aundemars Piguet royal oak with leather strap.. i had not thought about the leather strap but yeah the more i think about the more i like the idea .. thanks 

what do you think of the Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph ?


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> I forgot a piece of advice I'm terrible for repeating in these "what can i buy" topics, just this. Buy a watch you fancy for daily wear, a used or smaller boutique make (hello, our host, Roy Taylor, offers a number of nice unique watches with Swiss movements, very fair pricing, and his reported level of service is superb), don't buy the over-the-top watch based on how much you fancy spending. Roy could perhaps even make you a custom watch that no one else on the continent owns.[1]
> 
> Then put the remainder of the Â£10,000 in a retirement plan. In time, that investment will be worth much more than a drawer full of Rolexes and Omegas, and the watch you get will work just as well.
> 
> ...


interesting suggestions thanks! i will read through the link in detail and research - cheers!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

What about the 10k watch in Austin Kaye... this is a high value tyre kicking exersise now.. and without pictures as well  :skirt:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Alexandre Christakou said:


> You *really *gotta tell me the secret, very impressive.
> 
> In relation to the thread:
> 
> My oppinion for an all-rounder would be an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak (not the offshores) on a leather strap. In my oppinion is a true all rounder, it's sporty, but you can still wear with a suit, its from a brand that is a true haute horlogerie, and a big plus, its a watch you can wear in a bar, impress the ladies, and the ###### won't know where it's from.


I have to agree. I have an APRO SS chrono, and as the little 'darlings' that would rob you blind don't realize what it is I'm never hassled about it.

A friend did ask once, how much? His reaction was "you can buy a really nice car for that!", without thinking I answered with "but I already have a really nice car, and don't need two" got called 'posh-boy' and had to by the round!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

proudlock said:


> when can we go shopping? i mean it ....!


I might be in London in two weeks time for a conference. I was planning a trip to new bond street anyway to see if they have any Breitling top time chronographs - i saw one at watches of bond street in February at Â£695, but didn't say yes and i have regretted it ever since :sadwalk:


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

@ proudlock

Dont get me wrong, I love Vacheron, they are at the top. But my issue with this particular model (overseas chrono) is whenever you think about a VC, you always think of a more dressy watch, thats what they are famous for. To illustrate it better: when you think of Rolexes, you think of Subs, Explorer... not really of the Cellini collection. I just think if you are gonna spend that kind of money on a watch, go for an iconic piece of the brand. Thats when, in my oppinion, something like a Royal Oak would be nice. Besides it, I don't personally think that chronographs are good ''all rounders''. But thats just me...

@bobbymonks

That's exactly what I meant.

I havent had the pleasure of owning a Royal Oak yet, but I am a big fan already. They are beautiful pieces, even though I hate the offshore's.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Â£10K? How about the world's best Vostok collection?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree too,

There is no need for a Â£nK watch. However a quality timepiece is a fine thing and I must admit I have several (as I'm sure do most). My only advice would be the budget. I reckon the majority of desirable daily wearers would come in under 5k, have you considered vintage classics? in todays market all the big game Omega classics are under 5k as are the majority of the IWCs, sensible Rolexs etc. keep the other 5k for something else (get a ploprof and a big blue  )

andy



squareleg said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to make my usual suggestion - - Oh, why spoil my track record - - I will :lol:
> ...


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

i have shortened the list to:

1) AP royal oak (not sure if it will be stainless steel or leather strap yet)

2) Rolex Submariner Stainless Steel Black Ceramic with date


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am very glad you have narrowed your choices.

Again, if I was going for a Submariner, I would be careful with the ceramic models. In my oppinion, it seems more like a trend that will vanish away. A lot of people don't like the ceramic bezel's, and I just think that in a long term might be a better option to get the old model. Some might call it being a purist, but these new ceramic bezels just dont work for me.

Not trying to confuse you, but I would look into something like a Datejust as well. Just as a 3rd option. A timeless piece, and over time (ignoring the new sports rolex trend) It has been the house most famous watch. You could even go for a second hand steel Datejust with a white gold bezel. Will look good with jeans and t-shirt, and just as good with a suit. (what i do with my datejust is to leave the bracelet when in a casual occasion and when i need something more dressy I put a leather strap I bought.

And you will have good enough spare money to invest in a mutual fund, go on holiday, or whatever you want to do.

Hope It was useful.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

proudlock said:


> i have shortened the list to:
> 
> 1) AP royal oak (not sure if it will be stainless steel or leather strap yet)
> 
> 2) Rolex Submariner Stainless Steel Black Ceramic with date


*The 2 worst evils... * 

Apparently, you didn't read my previous post... :hunter:

I'm used to being ignored... it just doesn't stop me!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Alexandre Christakou said:


> I am very glad you have narrowed your choices.
> 
> Again, if I was going for a Submariner, I would be careful with the ceramic models. In my oppinion, it seems more like a trend that will vanish away. A lot of people don't like the ceramic bezel's, and I just think that in a long term might be a better option to get the old model. Some might call it being a purist, but these new ceramic bezels just dont work for me.


I appreciate that they have not been that well received by old school rolex owners but they are much better on the wrist.

OK not a sub but I like the big case, the ceramic bezel is superb and after getting on for five years not a mark on it. So my vote would be for the ROLEX










As for two or three cheapies or a retirement plan or kids education, holidays yada yada, I suspect if you have a spare Â£10K to blow on a watch you might already have these covered :lol: :lol:


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> Alexandre Christakou said:
> 
> 
> > I am very glad you have narrowed your choices.
> ...


yeah the ceramic bezel does looks great and is very durable..

luckily i dont have to worry abt kid's education etc just yet.. getting married later this year.. i have holidays covered too


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

proudlock said:


> i am looking to buy a watch between 5-10K GBP which is the best all rounder watch, my definition of an all-rounder watch -
> 
> 1) the brand, history, reputation, tradition, in-house movement, reliability.
> 
> ...


Rolex Sub, no question in my mind. The Royal Oak would be my second choice.


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

JoT said:


> proudlock said:
> 
> 
> > i am looking to buy a watch between 5-10K GBP which is the best all rounder watch, my definition of an all-rounder watch -
> ...


why sub over royal oak? thanks.


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Your short list is still missing 'the' watch i.e. Blancpain FF


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

the only issue with the Blancpain is that if you ever plan on selling it, or if you ever need to, you got yourself a problem.


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Alexandre Christakou said:


> the only issue with the Blancpain is that if you ever plan on selling it, or if you ever need to, you got yourself a problem.


Can't ever imagine selling one - or being able to afford one! And from the few I've seen for sale on UK watch forums, they've sold very quickly.


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

Redd said:


> Your short list is still missing 'the' watch i.e. Blancpain FF


you are right...

1. Rolex sub black ceramic

2. AP royal oak

3. Blancpain FF

4. Glashutte Original Sport Evolution Panorama Date

5. Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Diver OCEAN BLACK Limited

and i have managed to add 2 more and further confuse myself :clapping:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

proudlock said:


> Redd said:
> 
> 
> > Your short list is still missing 'the' watch i.e. Blancpain FF
> ...


Enjoy the shopping experience!

The only problem I would have with the UN is the hands are difficult to read, what with no contrast. The Glashutte watches really look superb, but I am not sure what resale value would be. Mine was cheap enough










whereas the UN cost a little more :angel_not:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> proudlock said:
> 
> 
> > i am looking to buy a watch between 5-10K GBP which is the best all rounder watch, my definition of an all-rounder watch -
> ...


Because it is a better all-round watch, can be used in very tough conditions or as a dress watch ... the Royal Oak has it's limitations as it is only water resistant to 50m and the steel bezel is easily damaged


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

Ullyse Nardin Maxi Marine Diver










Glashutte Original Sport Evolution Panorama Date










Review http://www.ablogtoread.com/glashutte-original-sport-evolution-panorama-date-watch-review/


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think someone's still window-shopping....


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> I think someone's still window-shopping....


ha ha yeah

:wallbash:


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

Redd said:


>


what!! why so many of the same/similar(i noticed the bazels are different).. are you selling some cheap?!


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.aerismagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Portofino-Chronograph2.jpg

what about this one. folks!!?? this is loverly me thinks..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

proudlock said:


> http://www.aerismagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Portofino-Chronograph2.jpg
> 
> what about this one. folks!!?? this is loverly me thinks..


Yes but it is not an all-rounder


----------



## proudlock (Nov 6, 2011)

JoT said:


> proudlock said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.aerismagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Portofino-Chronograph2.jpg
> ...


thats true- its only splash resistant. thanks!!


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

SIB said:


> My two favourite watches I own that may suite your needs.
> 
> Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph:
> 
> ...


The VC is an Awesome watch... on my Grail List... :angel_not:


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

proudlock said:


> Redd said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Me #, I trade you mine for yours.... Great Looking Watches ! :rltb:


----------

